# Calculating dosages of fertilizer elements for a planted tank



## Byronicle (Apr 18, 2009)

http://www.csd.net/~cgadd/aqua/art_plant_dosage_calc.htm

I was wondering if this calculator is pretty accurate or close to when dosing fertilizers to your aquarium, and if anybody presently uses this calculator.


----------



## Darkblade48 (Jan 28, 2008)

I used to use it, then I switched over to EI dosing for awhile, then got tired, went to PPS-Pro, then got tired of that, and went back to EI.

Chuck's calculator is decent; I think there was a similar one that was re-made based on his calculator (I believe it is over at APC). From that data, Edward (also on APC) designed PPS, and the newer PPS-Pro dosing regimes. Unlike EI, it does not provide excess nutrients for the plants, but instead, gives them "just enough" so that they will grow.

Unfortunately, some disadvantages with PPS-Pro include the fact that you will need to test the water on a more regular basis to ensure that the plants are getting all the nutrients they require. The formula for the amount to be dosed will also change, based on the plant mass, etc.


----------

